# Charleston, SC HERF



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I want to get together downtown...perhaps at the cigar bar (Club Habana). I know it's short notice, but does anyone want to get together Wed. 3/7???

If this doesn't work for anyone, let's try to put something together. There are several SOTL/BOTL's in the area and I think it would be a good time.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't tomorrow, but keep me posted if you want to do this again in the future. I'd love to meet fellow herfers in the area!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

acharpe said:


> I can't tomorrow, but keep me posted if you want to do this again in the future. I'd love to meet fellow herfers in the area!


Sounds good, I'm open to any suggestions...I know that we have a Citadel senior who gets Wed's off so I tried to plan around that. Let us know when you have leave??


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Moving back to C-Town in one week :bl


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

If you guys plan something for a weekend I'm in! I don't need much of an excuse to get to Charleston!! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> If you guys plan something for a weekend I'm in! :ss


:tpd: I can do a weekend a lot better than I can a weekday.
As a matter of fact this weekend sounds fine to me. 
Lets get a date worked out and do this.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be in Columbia this weekend, but I am game for any weekends we want to put together. I'm going to throw 3/24 out there at Club Habana/Roof Top (depending on the weather).


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> I'll be in Columbia this weekend, but I am game for any weekends we want to put together. I'm going to throw 3/24 out there at Club Habana/Roof Top (depending on the weather).


I could possibly swing that.

BTW- I'll be at the Tobacco Merchant at Harbison from 4-8 on Friday. They're having a rep fro Rocky Patel there.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I could possibly swing that.
> 
> BTW- I'll be at the Tobacco Merchant at Harbison from 4-8 on Friday. They're having a rep fro Rocky Patel there.


Yeah, I posted in the thread. I've got some dental work to take care of then hope to go up there.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BUMP

So has anyone thought any more about this?


----------

